# Swedish baskets from Hama beads.



## Nana Pamela (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anyone have the instructions for making a basket with Hama beads using a weaving method with thread rather than a pinboard and ironing. I understand these were popular in Sweden in the sixties. Many thanks


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I did find something for you to look at.
http://www.luckymag.com/blogs/luckyrightnow/2011/09/fine-little-day-oh-hama-beads








__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/191825265348692245/

Dick


----------



## Nana Pamela (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you for taking the trouble to send me the links all of which I have already seen. I understand the general principle but am not confident without exact instructions. I have been in touch with lady who makes the baskets as shown on Pinterest and her suggestion is to buy a basket to see how it's made i.e. number of beads and shaping. However they rather too expensive for me at £25 each!!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

like the beaded ear buds..must give this a try!!
Blessings


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Looking at the one just right of the center, it looks like there is no bottom to the basket.
They are made and put around something. 
Most of the ones in the picture of the baskets have liners.
Not sure how the handle is made.
Here is a link to a bracelet in progress.
http://www.minieco.co.uk/hama-bead-weaving-in-progress/
Both ends would interlock. This would be how the sides of a basket were made.
I know what you mean about bead count and pattern.
Sorry, I haven't found any more yet.
Dick


----------



## pcred2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

That looks like peyote stitch...google that and you'll find lots of resources (I'm a beader too).


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

like this beading now if I can just add an extra hour to my day perhaps I can try it.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

pcred2002 said:


> That looks like peyote stitch...google that and you'll find lots of resources (I'm a beader too).


I had the same thought, also square stitch. these beads are plastic, and here in the states are called peeler beads. They are fun for kids; my grand daughter just made a few things with some today. :thumbup:


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

look for beaded baskets done with japanes seed beads which have the same shape.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

martyr said:


> I had the same thought, also square stitch. these beads are plastic, and here in the states are called peeler beads. They are fun for kids; my grand daughter just made a few things with some today. :thumbup:


OOPs I meant to say Perler beads.

Also you could make these using plastic canvas, and beaded stitches, both of those items come in large and small sizes; then you could make a bottom. What are these used for if you don't have a bottom?


----------

